# short medicated FET protocol...anyone doing this? starting this month...



## Olivia_xx (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi All,

we have just been for our nurses consultation regarding starting our FET and we have been given 2 options:
The first is to have a full medicated 'long protocol' cycle (down reg, Oestrogen tablets and then ET)
The second is to try a 'short protocol' cycle when you do not down-reg and just start on day 2 of your period (oestrogen tablets and then Cetrotide for 7 days, then ET)

we are not sure which one to choose, but was wondering if there is anyone else out there who has started the short protocol too?  or who has any experience with these protocols?

look forward to hearing from you xxx


----------



## MandyQ54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Olivia
I am doing the short protocol with cetrotide and Progynova. my clinic had only just moved to use this protocol rather than the long one where you down reg. I was unsure at first as I was expecting the long one but they said there doesn't seem to be any difference with success between long and short and that the short was, well, obviously completed in a much shorter time. 
I didn't have any side effects of the cetrotide and the injections themself were fine ( although a bit of a faff as you have to mix yourself) I've not enjoyed being on the Progynova tablets but I would of been on them in the long protocol anyway.
Am due for my transfer on Tuesday so can't say if it works any better or not! Fingers crossed though.
I think this must be quite a new way as you are the only other person who has mentioned being offered it.
Good luck with which ever you decide x


----------



## Dora03 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey Ladies,

I saw this thread and thought it sounded very interesting. I am currently researching FET as I have 2 frosties following my first IVF, that I will be looking to use October time.

Olivia - did you go for the 'short protocol' in the end?

Mandy: you will be well into your 2ww by now, hope everything is going well for you? have you tested yet? I could never make it to OTD. I wondered how your lining responded in the short protocol. did you come across any issues? I was just wondering if there were any negatives to the short protocol.

Hope to hear from you


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Olivia,

I've just done the short protocol but I didnt take any cetrotide just estrogen and then progesterone at the end. Can I ask why do you take cetrotide?


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I did the same protocol as ecomum44, just the oestrogen tablets then progesterone. It worked for me as now 30 weeks pregnant. Hope it is going well for everyone.xx


----------



## Olivia_xx (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Girls!

I am so sorry for my late reply...It has been so manic recently!

Mandy Q54: Thank you so much for your reply.  It is lovely to hear that other ladies are being offered this new technique.  I was wondering how you are getting on?  It is a while since your post...xx

Ecomum44 & Dora03:  I think the Cetrotide is to prevent ovulation and regulate your hormones?  But I would check this direct with your nurse as I cant remember if she told me the exact reason (its silly, but you forget these things when you are there in front of the nurse!)

djjim22:  Thats such lovely news!  So pleased for you    That has made me feel so much more positive xxx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Olivia,

Yes adding the cetrotide just sounds like doing the antagonist cycle ready for egg collection. Have you made your choice over which protocol to follow?


----------

